# Four Color Rev. Leopard Appaloosa Appendix Geld.



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Action shots are no good for conformation critiques and i can't tell alot from the last still photo, only that he appears to have a decent shoulder, neck set is alright and nothing is seriously off about his front legs.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What makes you call him a "reverse leopard"? He looks like a grey to me. And ditto the pics aren't right for a confo critique.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I love him! From what I can see that is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

He looks like he is put together nicely, overall. And he has the ability to move nice and long!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

.... and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

And I only see one color, your title says 4 color
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

What in the world is a "reversed" leopard? Ive never heard of such a thing...?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I suppose if you wanted to get technical, a "reverse leopard" would actually be colored something like this mare...solid with white spots as opposed to a traditional leopard that is mostly white with colored spots.









OP, if your horse is, in fact, an Appy, then I would bet that he is a fewspot or perhaps his base coat color is gray and his non-white markings have faded over the years (maybe both, since it looks like he has a dark skin patch on his neck in the riding picture). Not sure where you're getting the 4 colors....or the "reverse leopard" part of it though.

Either way, the pictures aren't good enough to tell much about his conformation.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> What in the world is a "reversed" leopard? Ive never heard of such a thing...?


Wouldn't that technically be a snowflake? Or...something.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I suppose if you wanted to get technical, a "reverse leopard" would actually be colored something like this mare...solid with white spots as opposed to a traditional leopard that is mostly white with colored spots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this horse is a snowflake, but I believe it would technically be something similar just with more significant spots instead of little blurry spots like snowflakes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Reverse leopard is not a recognized color pattern in ApHC, however it IS another term for a snowflake ... small white spots on darker base coat. OP's horse does not appear to be one .. he looks gray to me.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

There are so many dang colors now-a-days...What the heck happened to a black, white, gray, chestnut, bay, buckskin, pally, pinto and appy


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I always called a reverse Appy, a horse that is a solid body color, sorrel, brown, bay, (not white ) with Dark spots and no blanket or frosting pattern. I have not seen one in years, but they are really pretty.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Maybe she means his dapples...cant tell if he has any or not....


----------

